# Interchangeable tile cube



## Edward (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY2qm1nWxbw





nuff said?


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jul 7, 2010)

TUNNNAAAAAAA. That looks like a pretty sweet cube.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 7, 2010)

BOOM! That looks pretty damn sweet, but also pricey... >:O


----------



## splinteh (Jul 7, 2010)

okay.... so no more cubesmith for me??...


----------



## aronpm (Jul 7, 2010)

OLOOK ITS POINTLESS


----------



## riffz (Jul 7, 2010)

aronpm said:


> OLOOK ITS POINTLESS



That's pretty much my thoughts on the tile feature, although it looks like the cube itself might not be that bad.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 7, 2010)

I guess it might have some purpose if you're new to cubing and haven't yet decided on a color scheme you like. But other than that I don't really see the point.


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2010)

It looks kinda time consuming 

I wonder if they sell clear tiles to put pictures under


----------



## jiggy (Jul 7, 2010)

Uh-oh, a machined version of the memory mod? What's taking you so long, Haiyan? 

I think the tile holder seems like a bit of a gimmick, just something that's going to take up a lot of space on my already crowded shelf. The actual cube itself looks quite interesting, though. Could be worth a try.


----------



## (X) (Jul 7, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> I guess it might have some purpose if you're new to cubing and haven't yet decided on a color scheme you like. But other than that I don't really see the point.



You don't have to change stickers, ever.


----------



## Edward (Jul 7, 2010)

(X) said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it might have some purpose if you're new to cubing and haven't yet decided on a color scheme you like. But other than that I don't really see the point.
> ...



And the obvious response is "Just buy cubesmith tiles"


----------



## Meep (Jul 7, 2010)

(X) said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it might have some purpose if you're new to cubing and haven't yet decided on a color scheme you like. But other than that I don't really see the point.
> ...



Is it that hard to take care of your stickers?


----------



## jiggy (Jul 7, 2010)

Meep said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...


Also, any tiles you buy can _only_ be used on this cube. That's a bit bum.


----------



## VP7 (Jul 7, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > (X) said:
> ...



Cut off the tabs and super glue to a new cube.


----------



## jiggy (Jul 7, 2010)

VP7 said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Also, any tiles you buy can _only_ be used on this cube. That's a bit bum.
> ...


Oh, wow, problem solved. I wonder why I didn't think of that. Heck, why do we bother to use real tiles in the first place?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 16, 2010)

bump...

Did anyone get this cube? How good is it, and would it be worth it for me to stock it for my store?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 16, 2010)

I have it. Made a review:

[youtubehd]uk6oJrL5w6U[/youtubehd]

The tiles are actually really nice, if the colors were nicer.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 16, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I have it. Made a review:
> 
> [youtubehd]uk6oJrL5w6U[/youtubehd]
> 
> The tiles are actually really nice, if the colors were nicer.



Cool, I will watch it n your channel.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 16, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't reverse corner cutting offsetting it a bit counterclockwise and then doing an R so the edge hits the edge?

Edit: I'm wrong. Dang I though wrong for a while. Now I don't want a Lone Goose so much anymore...


----------



## aronpm (Jul 16, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't reverse corner cutting offsetting it a bit counterclockwise and then doing an R so the edge hits the edge?
> 
> Edit: I'm wrong. Dang I though wrong for a while. Now I don't want a Lone Goose so much anymore...



It's also offseting U clockwise and doing R'. It's just mirroring that^


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 16, 2010)

aronpm said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't reverse corner cutting offsetting it a bit counterclockwise and then doing an R so the edge hits the edge?
> ...



hold on I'm completely confused now. In the video and other reverse corner cutting videos it was offsetting U and doing R. Don't you mean counterclockwise and R'?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 16, 2010)

What you said was right and what Aron said is also right.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 16, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> What you said was right and what Aron said is also right.



wha...?


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 16, 2010)

U' off set and R
U off set and R'
so both of you were right.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 16, 2010)

no1337cube said:


> U' off set and R
> U off set and R'



Dan however only showed U R and U' R'.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 16, 2010)

ok... I guess i don't know about this stupid "reverse corner cutting" crap. I don't care about it anyway.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 17, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> ok... I guess i don't know about this stupid "reverse corner cutting" crap. I don't care about it anyway.



If you don't know anything or is not sure about it, just don't say anything. I wouldn't really mind if you don't give a crap about it, but if you pretends to understand about it and starts misleading people, then I need to tell you that this is not a good attitude. 

Especially when you are a well-know cuber among us, some others who are more ignorant of these kind of stuff would be forced (by themselves) to believe you, even if you are wrong.


----------



## rubiksguy (Jul 18, 2010)

*my video review of the tile cube*

Have you guys seen the preview/review of the tile cube that I made with a test prototype?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RHmQvvkT0g

It's in snazzy HD!

-Jameson


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 18, 2010)

That is a really awesome review!


----------



## boxit (Aug 21, 2010)

Can anyone make comparison about this cube with Haiyan Memory (Sanded A-V), Gu Hong, F2? Please give the cons & pros if you want to compare them.


----------



## StefanR (Aug 21, 2010)

Maybe I will buy this cube next week. Because of the tiles


----------

